# forbidden access to horde?



## frustphil (Oct 6, 2009)

If I connect to localhost/horde on my browser, it says "Forbbiden, You don't have permission to access /horde/" or something similar to that. Anyone pls tell me what's wrong or which file to chmod? Thanks =)


----------



## rghq (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you checked your PHP / Webserver Logs to see what's wrong ? And in your recent thread about Turba - why not use that one for a similar Horde related problem ?


----------



## frustphil (Oct 6, 2009)

I am sorry I thought it was better if I make a different post. I checked the log but all it says is 'permission denied' to some files in the DocumentRoot. Recently I got a progress because I change the permission of horde directory under /usr/local/www/apache22/data/ which I don't know if it's the right thing to do. I can now localhost/horde but all I see is an html page with a column of links which looks like an index or something. If I click, I get the 'permission denied' again. Sometimes, if don't get the index, all I see is a php code. I am so confused right now. Any help?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

Is PHP installed as an apache module (it isn't by default)? Is it loaded in httpd.conf? 
Have you set the correct document types for PHP with AddType?

You also need to set a DirectoryIndex to tell apache what the default document is.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 7, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is PHP installed as an apache module (it isn't by default)? Is it loaded in httpd.conf?
> Have you set the correct document types for PHP with AddType?
> 
> You also need to set a DirectoryIndex to tell apache what the default document is.



after installing PHP here's what I did:



> cp /usr/local/etc/php.ini-dist /usr/local/etc/php.ini



in httpd.conf



> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps



in DirectoryIndex



> DirectoryIndex index.php index.html



I don't know if that's what you meant...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you actually loading php5_module in httpd.conf?


----------



## frustphil (Oct 7, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Are you actually loading php5_module in httpd.conf?



Two tutorials I followed and they tell the same... this and this ... Until now, I really didn't know what they meant as I am just starting to digest all these things. 

UPDATE: I know it. Just read the docs.. =): On a side note, I am confused as to where horde is installed by default. Is it in /usr/local/www/horde or /usr/local/www/apache22/data/horde?


----------



## frustphil (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh it's /usr/local/www/horde. Just read the docs. =)


----------



## frustphil (Oct 7, 2009)

dang, it's all messed up now. Is there any way I can completely purge horde, mysql, apache, php, with all their configurations and dependencies? I want to redo the IMP installation. I noticed if I deinstall and reinstall, the configs are still there...


----------



## frustphil (Oct 9, 2009)

I'am back, but carrying with the same load of problem.. =)
Anyway, I tried everything as I might but all I can see is this in httpd-errorlog:

```
[Fri Oct 09 19:36:10 2009] [error] [client 203.111.229.186] (13)Permission denied: access to /horde/index.html denied
[Fri Oct 09 19:36:10 2009] [error] [client 203.111.229.186] (13)Permission denied: access to /horde/index.php denied
```
and in http-horde-error.log

```
[Tue Oct 06 22:03:05 2009] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile]
[Tue Oct 06 22:35:33 2009] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile]
[Wed Oct 07 03:26:30 2009] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile]
[Wed Oct 07 03:29:15 2009] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile]
[Wed Oct 07 03:36:57 2009] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile]
[Wed Oct 07 03:38:14 2009] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile]
[Wed Oct 07 05:10:07 2009] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile]
[Wed Oct 07 05:10:12 2009] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile]
```
help pls???


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Are you actually loading php5_module in httpd.conf?



Is this done using LoadModule directive in httpd.conf?
Could you pls tell me how? I don't know where php5_something.so is located. I noticed the modules being loaded in httpd.conf are from /usr/local/libexec/apache22 but nothing in there that indicates php5...


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is PHP installed as an apache module (it isn't by default)?


I don't remember being prompted for this option while installing php5 from ports. If I missed it, how do reinstall php5 so I can have that option? I've reinstalled php5 several times but I didn't notice such option..


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

So this is caused by php_module not installed default. I researched really hard =) and I found the fix. Problem solved.. =)


----------

